# Samsung washer doesn't drain completely



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Leaves a puddle that can be seen in the inner basket where the clothes are?? Or can she just hear it slosh and not see it?
We bought a Samsung this year, and it seems to use barely enough water to make a good puddle. That may be streching things a little, but I was amazed at how little water a front-load uses.


----------

